# Large fluid filled lump



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby had her last vaccination today. They gave it to her near her shoulder. It's been about 7 hours since and I just noticed a large, soft fluid filled lump at the vaccination site. It seems to be tender to the touch. It's not firm or hot. It almost feels like a bag of water. It's about 3 or 4 inches long and 2 inches wide.

She's never had this with any of her other shots. I would call my vet but they are closed and don't open again until Monday.

Other than that she's fine. Anyone know what this is and if I should be concerned?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Lilyloo, I wouldn't worry about the fluid lump she will absorb it over then next week, but they can take up to 3 wks to go. When it is not tender to the touch - try gently massaging the area and the lump, it will help her absorb it more quickly.


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Lilyloo,

Miley just got a golf ball size lump after her antibiotics shot it's a common allergic reaction and will go away in about a week or two.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi All, just want to report that Ruby is fine. We ended up calling the emergency vet. They told us that the pups immune system is supposed to spread the vaccine throughout the body, but sometimes for unknown reasons the immune response happens in a localized location where the shot was given, causing the swelling. We gave benadryl and applied ice. The swelling has gone down and she is left with a slight knot under the skin.


----------

